# anyone else have this problem?



## jlee738 (Apr 29, 2011)

My biggest eating problem is waking up at night starving. But this is the only time I can't control what I eat. I always eat something bad  for me.  Sometimes I don't even rrcall eating until I see the cereal mess on the counter. I have tried a lot of things to stop this but can't figure out how to yet. Any ideas. & o wish it was !s easy as just don't do it. But its not.


----------



## calaja52 (Apr 29, 2011)

i have the same problem, i wake up at night craving cereal like a mother fucker.. dunno why, but i find it helps if i save one of my meals and eat it right before bed, try eating some protein and fat before bed, like a couple eggs or something


----------



## jlee738 (Apr 29, 2011)

I've never tried eggs but if tried shakes,yogurt,cottage cheese casien & so far nothing helps. O


----------



## jlee738 (Apr 29, 2011)

I've even tried green tea supps that have acai,hoodia & chromium at bedtime still doesn't help.


----------



## calaja52 (Apr 29, 2011)

try boiled whole eggs.. i know its a little weird but it worked for me lol


----------



## calaja52 (Apr 29, 2011)

also i dont know how your diet works with carbs but a bowl of oatmeal could work as well, sweetened with splenda or something to help with the sweet cravings.


----------



## jlee738 (May 1, 2011)

Ok guys this is what I decided to do. Since my wife insists we are depriving our kids if we don't have knk food in the house. We went to lowest & bought some chain & a lock & we are .going to lock all the junk food up. I know this sounds funny hut when u are eating super clean & busting your butt in the gym only to sleep eat & put a #amortize on your progress its super frustrating. So hopefully this will work. I know I would be shredded by now if I didn't have this problem.


----------



## yerg (May 1, 2011)

refrigerator alarm(wifes idea) So when your tired ass goes to get some shocolate milk and cookines the whole house wakes up to BEEEEEEEP!!!!! - BEEEEEEEP!!!!


----------



## jlee738 (May 1, 2011)

Lol that's great!


----------



## Built (May 1, 2011)

Knock back a whey shake next time this happens. Keep a dry shake in a cup ready to go right beside the bed - reach over, add water, shake and drink. You'll be amazed how well this works.


----------



## jlee738 (May 1, 2011)

I wish I was aware of what I was doing so I could fix a shake or eat something good for me but I don't even realize what I've done til morning. It's crazy.


----------



## gamma (May 1, 2011)

Jus as built said , i have  this  problem too, i eat 5 - 6 meals daily including a shake right before bed. I found if i set something out as a shake or some fruit i usually grab the quickest and easiest with out even realizing it. Or maybe set  a protein bar out where you might grab that for ur fix.


----------



## x~factor (May 1, 2011)

jlee738 said:


> I wish I was aware of what I was doing so I could fix a shake or eat something good for me but I don't even realize what I've done til morning. It's crazy.



I call bullshit on this. If you aren't aware of WHAT you are eating or that you ARE eating then you got a bigger problem, sorry to say.


----------



## danzik17 (May 1, 2011)

Do you eat close to sleep?  I usually have a pretty good sized meal within a couple hours of going to sleep or this happens to me.


----------



## Marat (May 1, 2011)

jlee738 said:


> I wish I was aware of what I was doing so I could fix a shake or eat something good for me but I don't even realize what I've done til morning. It's crazy.










YouTube Video


----------



## Chubby (May 2, 2011)

jlee738 said:


> My biggest eating problem is waking up at night starving. But this is the only time I can't control what I eat. I always eat something bad for me. Sometimes I don't even rrcall eating until I see the cereal mess on the counter. I have tried a lot of things to stop this but can't figure out how to yet. Any ideas. & o wish it was !s easy as just don't do it. But its not.


You should take it as an opportunity to feed your body.  I read that some pros intentionally set their alarm in the middle of the night to drink their protein.


----------



## jlee738 (May 2, 2011)

The locks worked. & I wish I was bsing u. I've actually talked to a Dr. About it. There is a number of things that can cause it. I would have to have a lot of expensive test done to pinpoint what it may be. There is a sleep disorder sugar problems & other things it could be. But locking all the link foo# upworjed last night.


----------



## Chubby (May 2, 2011)

jlee738 said:


> The locks worked. & I wish I was bsing u. I've actually talked to a Dr. About it. There is a number of things that can cause it. I would have to have a lot of expensive test done to pinpoint what it may be. There is a *sleep disorder sugar problems* & other things it could be. But locking all the link foo# upworjed last night.


Damn...they  keep inventing new disease


----------



## cdan19 (May 2, 2011)

My sleep habits are as bad as they come working over night shift and working out right before I have to sleep. When it comes to waking up hungry I found not waking up was the key to not grabbing a protein bar or bowl of shitty cereal. Try taking two dissolve UNISOM's right before bed. They're non-addictive and safe enough for a pregnant women to take so you shouldn't have any problems with them. also (ZMA ) but it didn't work for me neither did melotonin supps. I sleep straight through and if I did get up to piss I fell right back to sleep. Best sleep ever. Walgreens or CVS. I like the melts but they also have gel / pills  and caps. Sleep well I'd bet on it.


----------



## tommygunz (May 12, 2011)

Don't keep the crap food in the house, if you sleep eat its all good. Many BB purposely eat during their sleep periods to provide nutrition for protein synthesis during the bodies GH release.


----------



## Arra (May 13, 2011)

I can totally relate with you, especially now when I'm cutting (35-40 net carbs a day). I have a hard time getting to sleep, dream about eating carbs. I sometimes wake up thinking "shit I got up at night and ate 50 oranges" and am like "why are there still oranges in my fridge? How many did I fucking buy?"

Then I'm all:

http://oi55.tinypic.com/2yxkd4i.jpg


----------



## jlee738 (May 13, 2011)

The locks have done the trick two weeks no sleep eating. What's really funny  now is I wake upstaring in to the cabinet where the food use to be. I wonder how long I stand there before I wake up!


----------



## sassy69 (May 13, 2011)

Arra said:


> I can totally relate with you, especially now when I'm cutting (35-40 net carbs a day). I have a hard time getting to sleep, dream about eating carbs. I sometimes wake up thinking "shit I got up at night and ate 50 oranges" and am like "why are there still oranges in my fridge? How many did I fucking buy?"
> 
> Then I'm all:
> 
> http://oi55.tinypic.com/2yxkd4i.jpg



Do you do refeeds? And if you're at a massive carb deficit are you getting enough fats to cover your total cals?


----------



## sassy69 (May 13, 2011)

jlee738 said:


> My biggest eating problem is waking up at night starving. But this is the only time I can't control what I eat. I always eat something bad  for me.  Sometimes I don't even rrcall eating until I see the cereal mess on the counter. I have tried a lot of things to stop this but can't figure out how to yet. Any ideas. & o wish it was !s easy as just don't do it. But its not.



What's the last meal you eat at night? Possibly your body is telling you its not getting enough, so re-evaluate your total cal intake for the day?

Alternatively look at the last meal you're eating and make sure it is a protein / fat meal and not carbs. It will digest slower.


----------



## Arra (May 13, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Do you do refeeds? And if you're at a massive carb deficit are you getting enough fats to cover your total cals?


I go huge on my fat (approximately 70% of my diet). I don't do refeeds to up leptin, but if I stop losing weight I know what to as I used to be on CKD when I lost 80 pounds. I seem to be losing weight despite only eating that much. My total calories are only 3200 calories. (ex. today I had 255 fat, 35 net carbs, 193 protein)


----------



## sassy69 (May 13, 2011)

Arra said:


> I go huge on my fat (approximately 70% of my diet). I don't do refeeds to up leptin, but if I stop losing weight I know what to as I used to be on CKD when I lost 80 pounds. I seem to be losing weight despite only eating that much. My total calories are only 3200 calories. (ex. today I had 255 fat, 35 net carbs, 193 protein)



I guess the only thing I'd be concerned about is whether or not you're actually in ketosis in order to leverage that energy source vs just be too low on carb as your primary source.

I've run keto on stupid low cals but only had limited issue not sleeping because I"m hungry.


----------



## Built (May 13, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> Don't keep the crap food in the house, if you sleep eat its all good. Many BB purposely eat during their sleep periods to provide nutrition for protein synthesis during the bodies GH release.




Eating blunts GH - not that this is a huge big deal mind you. 

Pulsing protein consumption seems to be more effective for muscle synthesis anyway. 



sassy69 said:


> I guess the only thing I'd be concerned about is whether or not you're actually in ketosis in order to leverage that energy source vs just be too low on carb as your primary source.



sassy, I lost most of my weight on the same diet Arra's running - way high fats and carbs <50g (actually, <20g). I'm not sure what you mean by leveraging that energy source vs just be too low on carb as a primary source. Kindly elaborate? I may just be having a brain-burp.


----------



## Arra (May 13, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> I guess the only thing I'd be concerned about is whether or not you're actually in ketosis in order to leverage that energy source vs just be too low on carb as your primary source.
> 
> I've run keto on stupid low cals but only had limited issue not sleeping because I"m hungry.


I haven't tried a ketostick in forever.

Built- Ketosis happens on a very varied range, thus why Atkin's starts so low (<20 grams), as I understand it the height, age, etc. effects whether one is at ketosis at <60 (generally seen as ketosis) or not. Thus why Atkins has the OWL or whatever phase, you have to find your range of carbs in which you stay in ketosis. I think what Sassy is getting at is if I'm just "low carb" or truly "fat adapted."

Unless I misunderstood your question, Built.


----------



## Built (May 13, 2011)

Arra - I know, I'm a big fan of keto - and my question wasn't directed toward you, but it appears you understood it and I think I get it now - sassy was asking if you had yet "switched tanks" into ketosis, or were just suffering the first few days of glycogen depletion/"Atkins flu". When you've got a significant amount of fat to drop, I agree with you - no need for carbups. 

How are you doing? How much have you lost, and how much left to go?


----------



## Arra (May 13, 2011)

Built said:


> Arra - I know, I'm a big fan of keto - and my question wasn't directed toward you, but it appears you understood it and I think I get it now - sassy was asking if you had yet "switched tanks" into ketosis, or were just suffering the first few days of glycogen depletion/"Atkins flu". When you've got a significant amount of fat to drop, I agree with you - no need for carbups.
> 
> How are you doing? How much have you lost, and how much left to go?


Well, I started this 3 weeks ago, ~18% BF, I've lost about 5 pounds. Hoping to get to a good beach body by the time July rolls around.


----------



## Built (May 13, 2011)

What did you weigh when you started, and how were you eating before you went keto?


----------

